# Using Kale Stems



## SpikeC (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a pot of potato soup on the stove right now and have added a handful of lacinto kale to the pot. I removed the stem, butt the thought of wasting bits irks me to no end, so I was wondering what the possibilities are for the use of the stems. Can I chop them up and throw them in, or would they stay too fibrous?

Thanks to the culinary gifted for guidance on this!


----------



## The Edge (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if this would work, but I might throw them in a blender with some oil, cheese, nuts, and garlic and see if they would be suitable to make a pesto of sorts. This would be purely experimental though, and no telling if it would work out. To think a little bit more about this, even sauteed mushrooms might even work well thrown into the mix with a dash of white wine.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 4, 2011)

I would think they would be good braised. Meaning sauted in butter with garlic, like spinach.

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 4, 2011)

They are inedible, basically too fibrous and won't break down. Maybe you can shave them with a peeler for salad, like is sometimes done with asparagus.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 4, 2011)

The dogs seem to really like them!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 4, 2011)

compost?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah dog snacks are Good idea


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Nov 4, 2011)

You know its funny I had the same thought a while ago with broccoli and cauliflower stems. I sliced them thin(3mm) boiled them in chicken stock along with a few other compatable veggies, and then at the end I added some eggs. 
My version of egg drop soup. It actually turned out pretty good.
No I didn't bother to peel them. not sure about the kale stems.
Del


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 4, 2011)

When cooked properly, I prefer broccoli stems and leaves over the florets. Kale stems = wood.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 4, 2011)

pickle them see what happens!


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 4, 2011)

Think that would break down the fiberosity?


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 4, 2011)

probably not, but it might be worth a try. we pickle just about everything at least once around here.


----------



## add (Nov 5, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> probably not, but it might be worth a try. *"We pickle just about everything at least once around here."*



Son, when I up the membership, mind if I use that as the first sig line?

:groucho:


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 5, 2011)

Stick them in a bottle of vodka and make kale vodka. When you serve it, you have to sell it though. Tell them that some hot shot mixologist came up with it. With that said, I have never done this and the vodka will likely taste like crap.

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 5, 2011)

add said:


> Son, when I up the membership, mind if I use that as the first sig line?
> 
> :groucho:


 it's all yours, bABY!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 5, 2011)

I like how everyone's suggestions come with the disclaimer: "I don't know, I've never tried this but..."

Like Eamon said, basically useless. Let the dogs or the compost pile have 'em.

We do pickle swiss chard stems though.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Nov 5, 2011)

I would slice them super thin and pickle them, I have had success doing beet stems this way. Might blanch and shock them quickly to help with color and remove some of the bitterness.


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 12, 2011)

Probably good roughage.
You know......keep you regular.

I vote doggie treats, and see how they respond.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 12, 2011)

The Dogs are enjoying them greatly!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 12, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I like how everyone's suggestions come with the disclaimer: "I don't know, I've never tried this but..."



good point. You can also save less-than-desirable parts, freeze them and use them later as part of vegetable stock. I have done this before. Not with kale, but various other veggie parts. I would assume it would work. 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 14, 2011)

I juice Kale stems as part of my morning routine. I use carrots, apples, kale stems, celery and a beet to make a very healthy and delicious juice.


----------



## stopbarking (Nov 14, 2011)

Puree and add it to soffrito. Great as a braise base.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 21, 2011)

I just did a Bittman recipe tonight that had me cut the kale stems up (half inch), brown them in the remnants of italian sausage and mushrooms and use them in a stew. It tasted great, and I kind of liked the small crunchy chunks of kale. 

Here is the recipe.

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks! That is an interesting recipe, butt I will have to sub out the shrooms, as I have a psychological aversion to them.


----------

